# كيمياء النفط الخام



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*ماهو ( البترول ) النفط ( Petroleum )؟ *

*البترول ( Petroleum ) مصطلح لاتيني مكون من ( petra ) بمعنى صخر ( rock ) و( oleum ) بمعنى زيت ( oil ) ويطلق على البترول أحياناً اسم ( الذهب الأسود ) ، وهو سائل ثقيل القوام ( ثخين كثافته عالية ) أسود اللون يميل إلى البني أو الأخضر ، والبترول سائل قابل للاشتعال لاحتوائه على كثير من المواد المشتعلة . يظهر أحياناً على سطح الأرض في بعض المناطق على شكل برك نفطية ، حيث عرفه القدماء في صورته الخام ، واستخدموه في بعض الاستخدامات الحياتية كالإضاءة ، والبناء ، وطلاء السفن ، كما استخدم في علاج بعض الأمراض ، وفي تحنيطالموتى ، وفي بعض الصناعات البسيطة ، ويعتبر النفط مصدر مهمّ للطاقة ، ومصدر غنيّ للعديد من المركبات والمنتجات الكيميائية ، كالمذيبات ، والأسمدة ، والمبيدات الحشرية ، والبلاستيك وغيرها . *



]


النفط كمصدر للطاقة ​





النفط يحتلّ المكانة الأولى عالمياً كمصدر للطاقة ​





النفط كمصدر للمركبات والمنتجات الكيميائية ( البتروكيميائية ) ​

*التركيب ( Composition)*

*يتألف النفط من خليط معقّد من الهيدروكربونات والمركبات العضوية الأخرى ، ويتفاوت تركيبه بشكلٍ كبير من نوع إلى أخر ،والمركبات العضوية كما هو معروف تتألّف من الكربون ، والهيدروجين ، وعناصر أخرى كالأكسجين ، والنيتروجين ، والكبريت ، كما يحتوي النفط على آثار من بعض العناصر المعدنية ، كالحديد والفاناديوم والنيكل . ويشكّل الميثان CH4 ، والإيثان C2H6، والبروبان C3H8 ، والبيوتان C4H10 نسبة عالية من الهيدروكربونات المكوّنة للبترول . *


*أصل النفط ( Origin )*

*اختلف العلماء في أصل البترول ، فمنهم من يرى أنّ المادة غير العضوية متمثلّةً في الكربون ومركباته هي الأصل ، ومنهم من يرى أنّ أصل البترول هوالكائن الحيّ المؤلّف من المادة العضوية .*

النظرية العضوية ( Biogenic theory )

*يرى الكثير من علماء الجيولوجيا أنّ أصل البترول - وكذلك الفحم الحجري والغاز الطبيعي - هو بقايا الكائنات الحيّة القديمة من النباتات والحيوانات البحرية الصغيرة ، حيث ترسبّت بقايا هذه الكائنات بكميات كبيرة في مناطق منخفضة من المحيطات وتغطّت بطبقات من الطين ، وتحت تأثير الضغط والحرارة وعامل الزمن تحلّلت بقايا هذه الكائنات وحدثت لها العديد من التحوّلات والتفاعلات الحيوية لينتج البترول . *






الهائمات البحرية ( البلانكتون ) مصدر رئيس للبترول ​

النظريات البديلة ( Alternative theories )

يرى الكثير من العلماء أنّ أصل البترول ليس الكائن الحيّ ، انّما أصله عنصر *الكربون وبعض المركبات الكربونية غير العضوية كمركب كربيد الكالسيوم على سبيل المثال CaC2 حيث اعترى عنصر الكربون ومركباته والتي كانت تملاْ الأرض قديماً ، تغيرات كيميائية نتج عنها هذا الخليط الهائل من الهيدروكربونات وبقية المركبات العضوية المكوّنة للبترول . ويُعتقد أنّ البداية كانت عبارة عن تفاعل من هذا النوع: *



CaC2 + 2H2O = C2H2 + Ca(OH)2 ​

إلى أيّ نظرية تميل أيّها القاريء الكريم ؟ هل تستطيع إيراد بعض الأدلّة التي تؤيّد هذه النظرية أو تلك ؟ 

تاريخ البترول ( History )

*تم حفر أوّل بئر بترول في الصين في القرن الرابع الميلادي ، أمّا التاريخ الحديث للنفط فقد بدأ في بولندا في عام 1853 معندما اُكتشفت عمليات تقطير النفط الخام ، وفي الولايات المتحدة بدأت الصناعة النفطية باكتشاف ادوين درايك ( Edwin Drake's ) للنفط في عام 1859 م قرب تيتوسفيل بولاية بنسلفانيا . *






حقل بترول في كالفورنيا عام 1938 م ​

التنقيب عن النفط واستخراجه ( Extraction )

*تمّكن الجيولوجيون عبر سنوات طويلة من تطوير وسائل وأدوات التنقيب عن البترول واستخراجه ، وبطبيعة الحال تعتبر الخطوة الأولى للاستفادة من هذا الكنز هي إخراجه من باطن الأرض ، تبدأ عملية الاستخراج بالحفر إلى أعماق بعيدة ، وفي كثيرٍ من الحالات يندفع البترول إلى الأعلى تلقائياً بسبب وجود الغاز الطبيعي ووقوع البترول تحت ضغط عالي ، فطبقة البترول في العادة تكون محصورة بين طبقة الغاز التي تعلوها ، وطبقة الماء التي توجد أسفل منها ، وفي بعض الأحيان يضطر مهندسو البترول إلى ضخ كميات كبيرة من الماء في داخل البئر ليصعد النفط . *





مكامن البترول ​




استخراج النفط قديماً ​




معدّات حديثة لاستخراج البترول 
تكرير النفط ( Oil Refining ) 
*البترول في صورته الخام ( crude oil )غير مفيد ، وللاستفادة منه تتم معالجته بمجموعة من العمليات ، ويطلق على هذه العمليات تكرير البترول ، والتي ينتج عنها مجموعة من المشتقات المفيدة ( Petroleum Products ) ، وتمرّ عملية تكرير النفط عادةً بالمراحل التالية : *​

*أولاً : المعالجة الأوليّة : وتشمل التخلّص من الماء والأملاح المصاحبة للنفط ، وهي خطوة مهمّة تسبق عملية التقطير لكون وجود الماء والأملاح في برج التقطير يسبب مشاكل خطيرة ، فقد ينتج عن وجود الماء انفجار برج التقطير للضغط الهائل الذي ينتج من تبخّرالماء ، أمّا الأملاح فتسبب تآكل ( corrosion ) الحديد المصنوع منه مادة البرج .*​

*ثانياً :عملية التقطير ( Distillation ): وهي العملية المهمّة والرئيسة والتي تتم في أبراج ضخمه ، وينتج عنها فصل البترول إلى مكوناته ،وبوجهِ عام فإن معظم المشتقات البترولية الناتجة من برج التقطير التجزيئي للنفط تكون على النحو التالي :*​

*1- الغازات ( petrol ether )وهو منتج يتألف من عدد قليل من المركبات العضوية معظمها عبارة عن هيدروكربونات خفيفة مثل الميثان والايثان والايثلين والبروبان والبوتان وغيرها وفي الغالب تتراوح أعداد ذرات الكربون في المركبات المكونة لها من 1-4 وتتكثف عند درجات غليان أقل من 25 درجة م ويستخدم هذا المشتق في انتاج غاز الطهي ( البيوتاغاز ) وانتاج غازات أخرى مثل غاز الاسيتلين المستخدم في عمليات اللحام ، كما يعتبر هذا المشتق مادة تغذية هامة جداَ للصناعات البتروكيميائية .*​

*2- السوائل الخفيفة ( light petrol ) وأهمها منتج الجازولين ( gasoline) ( وقود السيارات ) وتتراوح أعداد ذرات الكربون في مركباته من 5-9 ويتكثف عند درجات حرارة 35-150 ويعتبر الحقيقة هذا المنتج من أهم مشتقات البترول نظراً للإستخدام الواسع النطاق له في كل دول العالم .*​

*3- الكيروسين ( kerosene )تتراوح أعداد ذرات الكربون في هذا المشتق من 9-15 ذرة كربون ويتكاثف عند 150-250 ويستخدم كوقود للطائرات النفاثة (jet engine fuel) ، كما يستخدم نوع رديء منه كوقود رخيص الثمن في المنشأآت الصناعية والمنازل .*​

*4- الديزل أو السولار ( Diesel ) سائل أثقل من الكيروسين يستخدم كوقود في المصانع والمحركات الضخمة والشاحنات .*​

*5- السوائل الثقيلة ( lubrication oil )وهي تتألف من مركبات تتكاثف عند عند درجات حرارة أعلى من 300 درجة م ويتم انتاج زيوت التزييت المختلفة منها ، كما تعتبر مصدر مهم للصناعات البترولية حيث يمكن تحويل جزء منها إلى مشتقات خفيفة كالجازولين عن طريق عمليات بترولية معروفة مثل التكسير الحراري والتكسير الحفزي .*​

*6- الزفت ( asphalt )وهي البقايا المتجمعة في قاع البرج تتألف من مركبات عضوية ( هيدروكرونات وغيرها ) ذات وزن جزيئي عالي ودرجات غليان مرتفعة جداً وتستخدم في طلاء الانشاءآت الخرسانية وطلاء السفن وفي تزفييت الطرق وتعبيدها . *​



*مصفاة تكرير النفط*​




*برج تقطير تجزيئي *​




*مشتقّات البترول *​





*ثالثاً : تحسين المواصفات : بعد الحصول على هذه المشتقات فإنه لايتم تسويقها مباشرة لأنها في الحقيقة غير صالحة للآستخدام حتى الآن ، ولكي تكون صالحة للاستخدام لابد من إجراء بعض التحسينات عليها لتكون ملائمة للاستخدام المطلوب فلو أخذ على سبيل المثال الجازولين مباشرة من برج التقطير ووضع في سيارة فإن المحرك سوف يعمل مصحوباً بخبط شديد وضوضاء ، ولو استخدم الكيروسين مباشرة كوقود للطائرة لسقطت الطائرة لاحتواء الكيروسين غير المعالج على مواد شمعية تتجمد في أنابيب التوصيل بالطائرة عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة في الأجواء المرتفعة .*​

*اذاً فلابد من القيام ببعض العمليات التي تجعل المشتق جاهزاً للستخدام وهذا ما يعرف باسم ( تحسين المواصفات ) .فالجازولين الناتج يتم له ما يعرف باسم رفع الاوكتان نمبر ( رقم الاوكتان ) ليعمل محرك السيارة في هدوء وسلاسه حيث وجد أن بعض المركبات المكونة للنفط تحترق بطريقة تسبب خبط للمحرك فيتم إزالتها والبعض الآخر يحترق بهدوء ورتابة ( مثل الاوكتان ) فيتم إضافة المزيد منها ، كما لوحظ أنه إذا أضيفت بعض المركبات غير الموجودة في النفط أصلاً فإن رقم الاوكتان يرتفع كثيراً ويعطي ( بنزين ممتاز ) مثل رباعي ايثيل الرصاص وقد تم التوقف عن اضافة هذا المركب للجازولين نظراً للتلوث البيئي الكبير الذي يحدثه ممثلاً في أكاسيد الرصاص السامة الناتجة من عملية الاحتراق .*​

*أما الكيروسين المستخدم في الطائرات كوقود فيتم له ما يعرف باسم عملية إزالة الشموع وهي المركبات ذات السلاسل الطويلة والتي يمكن أن تتجمد بسهولة داخل مواسير الطائرة الامر الذي يؤدي إلى سقوطها فيتم إزالة هذه المركبات لخفض درجة تجمد الوقود بحيث عندما تصعد الطائرة إلى طبقات الجو العليا فإن الوقود يقاوم عملية التجمد بسبب انخفاض درجة الحرارة .*
*وهكذا بالنسبة لبقية المشتقات فيتم لها عملية تحسين مواصفات مناسبة للاستخدام الذي سستستخدم فيه . *
*التأثيرات البيئية ( Environmental effects )*
*يعتبر النفط من أهمّ الملوثات البيئية سواءً في البرّ أو البحر ، ويصحب عملية استخراج النفط مخاطر تلوّث في أغلب الأحيان ، وخاصّةً عندما يستخرج من قاع البحر ، حيث تتأثّر الكائنات الحيّة التي تعيش في تلك المناطق بشكلٍ كبير، هذا بالإضافة إلى الحوادث التي تتعرّض لها ناقلات النفط العملاقة والتي ينجم عنها تعرّض مناطق واسعة للتلوث النفطي . ولا ننسى أيضاً التلوّث النفطي الناتج عن الحروب ، وليست ببعيدٍ عنّا التلوّث الهائل الذي شمل الخليج العربي والمناطق القريبة منه ابان حرب تحرير الكويت في عام 1991 م . *​

SIZE=6][/SIZE]
*حرائق آبار البترول حرائق كبيرة *​




*تلوّث الهواء الناجم عن احتراق آبار البترول *​




*مصافي البترول هدف مهمّ في الحروب *​




*ناقلات البترول عبر البحار والمحيطات *​



*غرق ناقلة البترول تعتبر كارثة مهولة *​



*الحياة البحرية أكثر البيئات تضرّراً من التلوث الناجم عن البترول *​



*أنواع النفط ( Classification )*
*يمكن تصنيف النفط حسب كثافته ، إلى نفط ثقيل ( heavy ) ونفط خفيف ( light ) ، وترجع خاصية اختلاف كثافة البترول إلى نسبة الهيدروكربونات الثقيلة فيه ، فكلّما زادت هذه النسبة زادت كثافة النفط ، وفي الحقيقة فإنّ النفط الخفيف أكثر طلباً في السوق وأغلى سعراً وذلك بسبب امكانية الحصول منه على كميّات كبيرة من المشتقات البترولية وبالذات الجازولين ( gasoline) والذي يعتبر المشتقّ البترولي الأكثر طلباً في العالم . كما يمكن تصنيف البترول إلى بترول حلو sweet ( نسبة كبريت sulfur منخفضة ) ، وبترول حامض sour ( نسبة كبريت عالية ) ، وبالطبع فإنّ النفط الحلو أكثر طلباً في السوق العالمية . *​


*أسعار النفط ( Pricing )*
*البترول هو أكثر السلع تداولاً في العالم ، وسعره يتفاوت حسب نوعيته ، فالبترول الخفيف الحلو أغلى ثمناً في سوق النفط العالمية وتوجد أكبر أسواق النفط في العالم في لندن ونيويورك وسنغافورة ، كما أنّ مشتقات النفط كالجازولين وزيت التدفئة تتمتع بسوق رائجة هي الأخرى . ونظراً لوجود أنواع وأصناف مختلفة من البترول فقد تمّ الاتفاق بين متداولو النفط على اختيار أنواع محدّدة تكون بمثابة *
*معيار للجودة وعلى أساسها يتم زيادة أو خفض قيمة السلع البترولية . فعلى مستوى العالم أختير خام برنت في المملكة المتحدة ليكون مرجعاً عالمياً ، وفي منطقة الخليج العربي ، يستخدم خام دبي كمعيار للتسعيرة ، وفي الولايات المتحدّة خام وسط تكساس المتوسط .*
*وقد وضعت منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط (أوبك) نظاماً مرجعياً خاصاً بها عُرف بسلّة أوبك وهو عبارة عن متوسط سبعة خامات محددة من النفط ، وهي :*
*الخام العربي الخفيف السعودي *
*خام دبي الإماراتي *
*خام بوني الخفيف النيجيري *
*خام صحاري الجزائري *
*خام ميناس الإندونيسي *
*خام تيا خوانا الخفيف الفنزويلي *
*خام ايستموس المكسيكي .*
*يتراوح سعر النفط بشكلٍ عام مابين 22 و28 دولارا للبرميل الواحد ، وفي الحقيقة فإنّ أسعار النفط غير ثابتة فهي عرضة للتغير السريع نتيجة عوامل عديدة ، سياسية ، اقتصادية ، كوارث وحروب ، وهذا ما نشهده حالياً حيث وصل سعر النفط إلى 67 دولارللبرميل . *​





*انتاج اوبك من البترول بالنسبة للانتاج العالمي *​



*أكبر الدول المنتجة للنفط ( Top petroleum producing countries )*
*المملكة العربية السعودية ( عضو اوبك )، الولايات المتحدّة ، روسيا ، ايران ( عضو اوبك ) ،المكسيك الصين ، نوروي ، كندا ، الإمارات العربية المتحدّة ( عضو اوبك ) ، فنزويلا ( عضو اوبك ) المملكة المتحدّة ، الكويت ( عضو اوبك ) ، نيجيريا ( عضو اوبك ) . *​



*أكبر الدول المنتجة والمستهلكة للبترول *​


----------



## noor_2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين ونتمنى مواضيع قويه مثل هذه المعلومات المطروحه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 أكتوبر 2009)

noor_2002 قال:


> مشكورين ونتمنى مواضيع قويه مثل هذه المعلومات المطروحه


 مشكور جدا"على المرور .........................


----------



## hnoon (10 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلمو على الافادة

موضوع جدا مفيد


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أكتوبر 2009)

hnoon قال:


> يسلمو على الافادة
> 
> موضوع جدا مفيد


 مشكور جدا"على المرور .........................


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أكتوبر 2009)

يوحنا رومانس قال:


> ممممششششششششششكككككووووووورررررررررررر


 مشكور جدا"على المرور .........................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور أخي محمد ولكن الموضوع أصبح مثل أعلان لموقع أخر سوف يتم تعديل الموضوع وأرجو عدم وضع أسم الموقع المنقول عنه أكثر من مرة ويكتب مرة واحدة في نهاية الموضوع .......


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> مشكووووووووووور أخي محمد ولكن الموضوع أصبح مثل أعلان لموقع أخر سوف يتم تعديل الموضوع وأرجو عدم وضع أسم الموقع المنقول عنه أكثر من مرة ويكتب مرة واحدة في نهاية الموضوع .......


 مشكور اخي على المرور والملاحظه ونشكرطول صبرك علينا


----------



## Eng. Magdi (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*ليبيا ياجماعة ليش ماسميتوها يا اخواني.......ليش ؟*


----------



## المهندس كاروان (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*

مشكور و بارك الله فيك
 *


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس كاروان قال:


> _*مشكور و بارك الله فيك*_


مشكور اخي على المرور ..................


----------



## altariq123 (24 مارس 2010)

ممنووووووون


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر اخى محمد وارجو منك التواصل فى المزيد من المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 مارس 2010)

altariq123 قال:


> ممنووووووون


 مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 مارس 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررر اخى محمد وارجو منك التواصل فى المزيد من المعلومات القيمة


 
مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## أبومحمد المياديني (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

محمد الاسكندرانى20 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم


 
مشكور اخي الطيب على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

أبومحمد المياديني قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 مايو 2012)

ملك علي قال:


> مجهود رائع ومعلومات قيمة


مشكور على المرور


----------

